# IG Conscript modelling



## megadeth251 (Jul 27, 2010)

Basically, just post what you use to model IG conscripts. I was planning on using Wargames Factory shock troops to represent local militia but they have yet to arrive. I'm also thinking about purchasing a bunch of civilian miniatures from different companies and modifying them to look like unfortunate civilians thrown in to die for the emperor, but again, I have yet to get them, so I cant post anything myself.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I use ancient RT plastic IG with the long thin lasguns. 

However, there is plenty out there. Conscripts are more about a scheme of paint really or how they are armed rather than a miltia type unit. 

You could try...

Using just bald heads to give a prison feel to the troops, even Cadians work with that or Catachans especially well.

Painting them in a striking scheme like orange which is more US prison look.

I always liked the idea of painting them white with small arrows like 19th century Convicts and using the Empire Flagellants from Warhammer as a base for the figures, heads and bodies and legs and use catachan arms.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I would use regular guardsmen but paint them using more rusted colors.

But then again, I'm lazy.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i was gonna use Catchans for my Cadian army but then i prefer a mech army anyway


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Alexious said:


> I always liked the idea of painting them white with small arrows like 19th century Convicts and using the Empire Flagellants from Warhammer as a base for the figures, heads and bodies and legs and use catachan arms.


Not that I use Conscripts but that would look really cool...all emaciated looking., similar to my Psyker Squad I made with Flagellants.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

1: Prisoners? Are you thinking about penal legion? For them, you could have used cadians with orange clothes and bald heads from Cadian and Catachan Command Squad, Empire Flagellants and Empire Greatswords. 

2: For Conscripts, you can use cadians with some sort of heads from everywhere you can think of (Greatswords, Flagellants, State troopers, etc.)!


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I have no idea. Sicne i play msot of my games at a GW i can't use non-GW modals and since i use Catachn i would prabbly get the 5 man boxes and use them for my conscripts but it's a bit of a pickl;e really.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Just use normal Guard models painted differently, Conscripts are known as Whiteshields for the white stripe on the helmet, no?

Midnight


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Just use normal Guard models painted differently, Conscripts are known as Whiteshields for the white stripe on the helmet, no?
> 
> Midnight


Yep.

Making conscripts can be as simple as painting a white stripe on a guardsman's helmet.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

or you could just say "this group of 50 dudes are conscripts" and not paint them differently. at all.

My conscripts are a group of 50 men, with a big red flag bearer just to point out the fact.. "yeah, those dude are conscripts."


----------

